# How should I tell my kids about their mother going to jail and prepare? Should they v



## astr591

my wife will be going to county jail for six months for a money crime. . I am willing to stick by her and not leave her because I feel She made some stupid mistakes but it was out of character so I think she just got herself into a bad situation and make some poor decisions. And I am not defending her or saying she should not serve her punishment. I told my kids she is rightfully serving her punishment which is the right thing for her mistakes. 


I am wondering what is the best way to prepare for this situation and how to handle it. 


I have two kids. Daughters age 15 and 12. They seem to be handling it fine. I told them right away about it and they reacted pretty calmly. Both later joked about how "now their mother is the one being ordered around". I have no problem with that really as it is probably better to joke a bit instead of being hysterical. 



I am wondering if they should visit. Would it be wise to expose two kids to a jail environment? It could be scary or traumatizing. My wife says bring if they want to and not if they don't want to, but even if they want to it might not be right. Seeing the environment and guards and other inmates probably might be scary. 


Never thought of the day any of us would be in legal trouble or involved with the police. 


I wonder if there is any real benefit of visiting or if phone calls are better 

I hope to handle this situation well


----------



## teal

This might be better in the relationships part of the forum rather than single parents? You might get more advice since a lot of people in here don't have a partner or even contact with their child's father (or mother). Good luck to you though and I hope your daughters adjust ok.


----------



## astr591

teal said:


> This might be better in the relationships part of the forum rather than single parents? You might get more advice since a lot of people in here don't have a partner or even contact with their child's father (or mother). Good luck to you though and I hope your daughters adjust ok.


am I allowed to post it again there?


----------



## astr591

I will ask it there then. If not more than one thread on the same subject is allowed can someone close this thread then? Thanks


----------



## moomin_troll

Is say ask your children, they are at an age where I believe they have a say in certain things. 
Personally it might be good for them to see how scary prison is so they don't want to go down that road.


----------



## Mummy1995

Id say let them if they want to. :)


----------



## Srrme

I agree. They're old enough to decide if they want to go or not. 6 months is a long time not to see their mother, so I would expect them to want to go. Jail is a scary environment, and it should be seen as such.


----------



## creatingpeace

It should be up to them, they are old enough. I do not feel it would be traumatizing at that age. I feel that it will be a harsh life lesson. Also, a lesson for your wife to learn how her choices have impacted others and make her stop and think about others in the future.


----------

